# Hackberry Rod & Gun 1/16/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

2016/2017 DUCK SEASON ALMOST IN THE BOOKS!

Last week our guests harvested over 700 of the fast flying water fowl as they made their way to our blinds in the Marsh. One of our guests, Brooke Jackson, harvested a very rare (for our area) old squaw. These sea ducks are mostly found on the East Coast of the United States. Congratulations Brooke! 
We still have 6 days left of the Season so call toll free at 1-888-762-3391 and get hooked up for a trip to the Marsh to close out this season. Here are a few pictures from last week-you can see them all by clicking here http://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

